# latest FCO update



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Demonstrations have been called for on Tuesday 4 December in Cairo. It is planned that a march will start in central Cairo and end in a rally at the Presidential Palace in Heliopolis.

Egypt travel advice


----------

